# Falling out



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

Has anybody here ever actually fallen out of there kayak "accidentally" because i have never fell out of my kayak except for flipping it purposely which i must say is quite hard to do unless u stand up and jump on 1 side.
So has anybody ever gone for a swim?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

I reckon Peril will reply here soon, if not I'm sure many will on his behalf :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRS+0KUAAChfgAASUK+BEqAjHAo/9//gMADabQ1NJo9TUep6m1PSGj9UyPUDTT0gKT1MI0yZAAAAAA0ECnkRoBo9QAD1A9DBa4vYSbiM/VJ28qj499EDGBOhwVMSnCgbPR/dbwnJG67Ey0CHbbw0+5UC0pFUhSRuFXIpufRieSK50tIfDNVNlzdxXW/XsDBxF+zEp1qiWcK4RN6w70vBgWDEydFcMyGeLGUgJpngfanKBxtKGACVAbsyfHEcLYKzF1gk0IZl4fKRwDoKf426judsUIVbIsSJNAR6PS6ozLpvx87JKkhiOBZGLf/F3JFOFCQFL7QpQA==


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Once, copped a wave while i was debungeeing the ruddder that i had forgotten to do at launch.


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

Red i reckon if i had a hobie I'd be paddlin thru the breakers
then pedalling
IDK ive never padlled/peddled 1


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes I fell out.......  fishing off wollongong with another guy on the double and got overtaken by seasickness and oooops ......ended up in the sea...


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

johnsonMAN said:


> Has anybody here ever actually fallen out of there kayak "accidentally" because i have never fell out of my kayak except for flipping it purposely which i must say is quite hard to do unless u stand up and jump on 1 side.
> So has anybody ever gone for a swim?


Oh this is tough!!!Poor Peril. It is obvious JohnsonMan that you are going to Forster and want to work on Peril's confidence prior to arrival due to the competitive nature of the get together. Why else would someone post asking for names of people that have fallen out :lol:

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Yep. More than once. OK, more than a handful.

First time was on the old double, being flipped by a wave breaking over a bommie. Not really straight falling out.

Rest of the time have all been on my current yak, which has never flipped. I've just fallen out of it a few times. First time on it in calm water and I must have shifted my weight. Not used to the flightiness of the yak and I froze, felt it tipping further and bailed. Next time out on the blue wobbly was trying to look at my trolling rods, shifted weight, froze, tipped, bailed. 100m on same thing. Back in calm water but beating into 40kt winds. Took a break amongst trees on the bank, rods started to get caught up, shifted weight, froze, tipped, bailed. Back on the blue wobbly, a hobie pedaler rams my graphite rod (sticking straight out in a berkley holder), try to rescue rod, shifted weight, froze, tipped, bailed. Another time on the blue wobbly hook up to salmon near wash, drifting into wash, try to stow another rod with a paravane on it in rod holder attached to crate, crate tips dumping everything into drink and I follow trying to rescue stuff. Finally, attempting to use downrigger near wash, snagged bomb, unsnagged but had cable going everywhere, trying to sort out cable while managing bomb, on knees, shifted weight, tipped, bailed.

There you all go. Nothing left out. The complete confession of a kayaking klutz.

And it hasn't stopped me getting out there and enjoying my yak. Now if I ever get a fish the size that Billybob or spooled1 get them I reckon I might get wet again.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Dave , thats priceless now i know where PERIL came from :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes I was flipped by a freak wave. The real story is I got my legs tangled in my anchor line and tripped over taking my yak and gear with me  Gatesy has a nice photo of the moment I'm sure he will happily share with you :evil:


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Twice on the Revo's maiden voyage. About 2k out in quite big seas but I just had to have a go. The 2 things I remember most were my heart rate and that I hadn't looked at the sounder recently to know what was under me... I was wondering about those big tiger sharks. It took a while to turn it over and climb on board with stuff everywhere. Cost me over $100 in lures.
Now I don't go out when the whitecaps are too regular.


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes, on my first ever trip fishing I was tipped out by the same guy Sam60 was fishing with. We were not in a tandem. Brian was ahead of me trolling a lure and decided to turn in a large arc. Before I knew it his line was across my lap and the lure was not far behind. I was in a hurry to get out the way before I was his next hookup.
The sea was quite lumpy and before I knew it I was in the drink.
Brian was quick to get to me and make sure I was OK. I must add that Shane and I are not the only ones to incur the wrath of Brian!!!
But I have been with him again and look forward to the next time we fish together.

Wayne


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

PRICELESS Peril!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I remember practicing in reasonable waves and thinking how good I was getting 'cause I didn't fall out. Then in about 2 inches of water, a small wave (ripple?) hit me side on, and I simply fell over.

One time when I was practicing in the waves, a big one caught me and was whooshing me toward the shore. I got a bit unbalanced but managed to handle it by hanging one leg half over the side and sticking up in the air. I thought it probably looked stupid but I managed to take the yak right up the beach. No damage, kept from falling out. Then I realised, the only people on the beach anywhere near where I was, two bikini-clad young ladies, were looking at me with looks that said: [I won't describe them, but it was not "Look at that hunk handling those waves!]


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wish I could say a freak wave like rawprawn, but it was like glass on the dam in 60cms of water and I was getting out

The espri flipped over, I sat on the bottom with only my head out, surrounded by an esky, bits and pieces and a paddle...and 30m away a mate guffawing loudly with tears streaming down his cheeks from laughter :lol:


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Took my mate out for a fish - he was using my girlfriends Hobie classic. Assured him of the stability and promptly showed him the side to side wobble in my 'outback'. He decided to mimick and like dodges mate i was in tear from the laughter as he fell out! I didnt think he'd sway from side to side that hard either!

Lucky it was about 1.5m of water cos i almost lost a rod and reel i lent him :lol:


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Second time out in my lovely Prowler I'd just finished the long upwind journey back to Queens beach from the reefs at Scarbarough near Redcliffe having to stop a few times as the rear end gets very numb and sore.I have a habit of laying back while fishing to releive the rear end again and I must admit I enjoy this restful posture.
I'm starting to get very cockie by now at how stable these wonderful craft are and being able to stretch back and relacks.
Funny enough this is not where I flip out of the kayak.It happened as I gracefully beach the yak and swival around to put the feet to the sand making the big mistake of pushing off from the edge of the yak.Yep infront of maybe 10 people at the boat launch ramp,head in the water,feet in the air.BUGGER


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd+8Qc0AAC/fgAASUKegEiSrECo///+gMADGUNU9MppPJkmTJk00eiYhoyAwMgyAAxGgyGQGDU9II0nlMmmQaBoyAyPUICBD3I21cWna+MPmwRI1OTQnZYZSaaths2Ygu9Wx0PORq1lO5m/GBw/MuGrhY9w8rB97nIArOXOCDNzcWdMAGU5sbI5cUwKrXocPCaypYJgAW3wolcM3tqiJg7IGsLc8/kpgVY3Ywt1IoWogIrKUoWXrGe/Y921U5JYFUzsXHYgM0OIqker61nHw+2usVVSzBCiHzMqQdG5Vh8GvSqxkbFxBnVQq9aAOLJzISQPoLt0yfxdyRThQkN+8Qc0=


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

got tipped off my outback...was taking a friends son for a quick peddle and when we were coming in riding a wave nice and steady and was just starting to get a little sideways when i turned to check on the young lad he he leaned away from the wave and over we went...good laughs all round.

outback went over much easier than anticipated

cheers


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all flip it thrice,

First time on purpose at lake mac to practice my reentry. Second time i was up the creek with peril chatting away about how stable the yak is and proceeded to demonstrate rocking from side to side and went a bit to far  .

Third time was bare boat practicing my surf launch and reentry getting out was easy getting in well that took some doing. Went over the first half a dozen times the first flip there was the worst because i didn't bail, yak flipped over an clocked the back of my head 

Remember experience is something you get just after you needed it :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

......................and water is wet!!!! Best I leave it there.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVqrSTUAACz/gEASEABwh44ysCQYCj/v/6AwALq0VMnqaaANBoAMgAAIoaeoaaDRoaAAAAA1Mp6IAj0hpoeptQ0AbQRcSla+LWAUh80sE9rghB4bmzHzJcQ+YW0J6psUkVxHTWc2hBIZLqxO1pzcl9KoOo4l3AtBYY3oyqAW64Hw46QQozCgCF+Ri9iEeYj4F3n2gzZii4VYsGp/h6NyJ1CnE61EiQyoMioOETmAqfUDC4Ulb5UGAiWxDCOkBrHsDnjthgQaJgNWUwWwBzahv0GEYrnkEoMxoi7P4u5IpwoSC1VpJqA=


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Awww, come on Shane - the thread's a classic. Let's bring it back so the new guys can have a chuckle:
> 
> Red.


Yeah cmon, having a good old laugh!  . Some funny stories there.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I've fallen out 3 times so far. But I'm in a sik so it's easier to do. That's my excuse anyway.

1st time was my first attempt at getting in it at the boat ramp. Fell into about 1 ft of water.  Thankfully no-one around to laugh at me.

2nd time was because of a 35cm badass bream. Had him in a keeper net sitting on the deck as I was trolling back to the ramp. Turned to look at the lure I was dragging, and the net slipped off the deck into the water. Created just enough extra drag on the side I was leaning to drag me into the water as well. Lost 2 rods, pliers and $400 worth of sunnies.

3rd time was trying to get out of the yak in deep water to get over a weir. Dismount was very ungraceful and although I could have recorded it as just a clumsey exit, it was actually a clumsey capsize.

I'm sure there'll be more, so stay tuned........


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Red, I'd forgotten about the t-shirt, very, very funny! And by the way I still haven't seen it in the mail. :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWW5Yx50AADHfgAAScKeAGiBgEAo/7/+wMADpbBqn6gp+UYoA0DJoeUaPUDU0YghMj1NGEZGjQaBqNQ09Q0AaAAAAQNyNEcooVhUnxNszgHgkcZ5qmSDvT3nJloSBuodTsEpD31gjhrF+UJZQQgsLSnwXRwRjyxIYECwvTqm/Hb6YO56uUtVA+LaNG2KbmKr2RJG8WUTVPQyzjCioOLB+0/EngXCVi3sbsiyp1NFhoS/g5991qyTRydBqsiRAR3CpTDASFGXhhvNKCcnVIsPB8EUlExhK/Wn3ae+xok66rFYmfttBBB2hIXopiTzDLgQB2pZP8FUHGs2BreRUtSTkWn+LuSKcKEg3LGPOgA==


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks mate I knew it had to be something like that. :wink:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

My first time on a kayak was also my first surf launch (mistake #1). Launched without knowing anything about surf launching techniques(mistake #2). I sat down on the yak in less than a foot of water (mistake #3), my paddle leash got wrapped up on my RhynoBar (mistake #4) and I was concentrating on freeing the paddle instead of the next wave (mistake #5). I got sideways while mucking around with the paddle and got crushed by the next wave. Worst part of this experience (other than breaking a couple of rod holders and having a yard sale in the surf) is that mistake #6 was launching on the beach directly in front of my Naval Coastal Warfare unit's operations site. They video taped the carnage in both color and infrared. The tape was replayed in our operations center for days.

First time on my Prowler. I had been paddling an OK Drifter (83cm beam) for 4 years. I got a Prowler (72cm), loaded lots of crap on it and didn't get a chance to test paddle it before the inaugural mothership trip. As soon as is got on and had all of my rods handed to me I looked through the clear center hatch and saw water coming into the hull. I spun around in the seat (as I had done countless times on the Drifter) to reach the hand pump and I promptly flipped. I righted the kayak and as I attempted to reenter I almost lost one of the remaining rods that was just barely hanging in the rod holder. Rather than risk losing everything, I hung on to the side of the kayak and attempted to ties leashes onto the remaining rods and loose gear. I was getting things secured and was quite proud of my one-handed knot tying prowess. What hadn't occurred to me was that the crew of the mothership couldn't see me, as I was floating in the water on the far side of the yak. To them, it looked as if I had gone under and not come back up. They hopped in the Zodiac and came over to rescue me. Very embarrassing to say the least.

Not taking time to get used to the new yak was an expensive mistake. I lost several rods and a lot of equipment. I am much more careful now. I test paddled my new Prowler, X-Factor and Mini-X and thoroughly leak checked all of them before taking them offshore.

I have wiped out few times on surf landings, but I have kept the damages to a minimum with proper stowage and preparation.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> They video taped the carnage in both color and infrared. The tape was replayed in our operations center for days.


Hasn't been played here has it?


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Only times I have left my kayak in more than knee deep water were on my recent Anzac Day outing when I got flipped out on launching and returning through a surf break. And in both instances it was into water less than waist deep.

First effort I went under the water and so had everything wet at the start of a long paddle :roll: . On the return I dropped onto my feet as the Swing flipped over and so was able to quickly right the yak, grab the bow handle and drag it up the beach trying to look (to others on the beach) as if I did this sort of thing all the time 8) .


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I really don't know whether to believe in karma or not - so I'm desperately attempting to avoid insulting the karma gods. :lol: 
But I am yet to fall out of the kayak - touch wood. But I did see one mildly humerous episode one day where I saw Scupper bounce off the water like it was a trampoline :lol: - within a blink of the eye he was back on the yak, hardly even wet  - seems he didn't really want to test out the effectiveness of the shark shield.
Again, my humble apologies to the karma gods....


----------

